# Unverhoffter Koi-Nachwuchs



## sevenkoi (19. Juli 2008)

Unverhofft kommt oft! Völlig unerwartet  kündigt sich Nachwuchs an, man mag es nicht glauben – und plötzlich ist es für eine Abtreibung zu spät!  So geschehen bei meinen Teichschweinchen - den Koi.
Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr meinen Teich durch Vertiefung von 13.000 auf 30.000 Liter vergrößert hatte, wurden aus meinen 7 Kois durch Zukäufe stattliche 15 – das war dann aber auch das geplante Maximum.  (Die massiven Probleme die sich damals ergaben, habe ich in einem Thread im Mai 2007 geschildert)
Und nun das:
Am 20. Juni fürchte ich mal wieder das Schlimmste – meine Teichschweinchen rasen in ihrem „Gehege“ herum, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, innerhalb kürzester Zeit sind alle Wasserpflanzen, die so schöne Wurzeln gebildet hatten ohne dieselben.  Vor allem das __ Hornkraut, das man in dem klaren Wasser vom Boden aus nach oben wachsen sehen konnte, schwimmt nur noch hilflos an der Oberfläche.  
 
Zeitweise wälzen sich die Schweinchen regelrecht  „an Land“ – immer hinter unserem Größten her (genannt „Alexander“).
Glücklicherweise gibt es ja dieses Forum  und so war mir schnell klar, dass dieses brutale „Mörderspiel“ den Koitus der Kois darstellt und wir keinen Alexander, sondern eine Alexandra haben. 
Innerhalb einiger Stunden (welch wünschenswerte Kondition!) hatte sich das Spielchen endlich erledigt. 
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Flora war mal wieder der Fauna unterlegen war, kein Halm stand mehr so wie vorher, sogar das ansonsten klare Wasser hatte sich vertrübt.
Nur zwei Tage später hatte sich alles beruhigt – nur das Hornkraut schwamm weiterhin an der Oberfläche, was es allerdings nicht hinderte, sich in bekannter Schnelle zu verbreitern.
Als ich dann begann wie üblich den Überwuchs zu beseitigen, bemerkte ich mir unbekannte glibbrige Einlagen in dem Kraut, die ich als möglichen Laich vermutete. Weil ich nicht die Absicht hatte und habe, meinen Koi-Bestand zu vergrößern (eine weitere Teichvergrößerung würde meine bessere Hälfte wohl kaum mitmachen) habe ich mir das glibbrige Zeug mit der Lupe angesehen und aus meiner Erfahrung mit Diskus-Fischen in der Aquaristik festgestellt, dass der Laich bereits verpilzt war und damit wohl kaum eine Gefahr der Vermehrung bestand. 
 
Ich habe nicht bedacht, dass Kois keine Diskus sind – drei Wochen nach der Feststellung der Verpilzung schwimmen kleine Mini-Kois wohlbeschützt vor den Eltern durch das Hornkraut  an der Oberfläche.
  
Passiert ist passiert. Für eine Abtreibung ist es zu spät, eine Babyklappe für Kois gibt es noch nicht, und so werde ich versuchen, die Babys sicher aufwachsen zu lassen. Sie herauszufangen und zu killen, wie mir von einem „befreundeten“ Teichianer empfohlen wurde, kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage.
Ich werde der Natur freien Lauf  und das Hornkraut sogar etwas mehr als zuvor wuchern lassen, damit die Eltern sie nicht massakrieren. 
 
Oder besteht diese Gefahr womöglich gar nicht, denn hunderte von __ Moderlieschen in jeder Größe tummeln sich im Teich – ohne die Fresslust der Koi auf sich gezogen zu haben  - würden die Teichschweinchen ihren eigenen Nachwuchs eher verzehren, als mini-Fremdfische?

mfG

Ulf


----------

